# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  رائعة العبادى  طه وريا  التى قصة صراع البطاحين والشكرية

## وليد المريخابى

*أخوك يا ريا وكت الخيول يدبكن أخوك يا ريا وكت الرماح يتشبكن أخوك جبل الثبات وكت القواسي يحبكن كم بكيت وكم قشيت دموع الببكن قالت ريا : وراك أسود علي ما نمت اسع طيب قال طه : بسم الله قولي أخو طيب طيب نصيح وشديد حاضر قلبي ماهو مغيب إلا الشفتو في النوم من هوايله يشيبالزول في الصحي مخدوم عليه شقاهو وإن غمض شويه تجي الهموم لاحقاهو الصف ابلبوس أنا ما بخافو لقاهو ياليت الحلم في صحيا كان بلقاهوكان خير ولا شر برجاه ما بهم باليوحارثني الثبات من الكبار قبالي وكت هسه حسيت ولقيتك صاحية قباليان اتلخبط الكون تاني ماني مباليقالت ريا : كعب نوم النهار أمس العصير كنت نايمه رأيت قدام الفريقنا أشوف صقوراً حايمه كبيرن غار علي من نومي تبيت قايمه صحيت مهجومه لا مفصل ولا في القايمه قال طه : وانتي كمان رأيتي صقور عباره غريبه علامتا كافية ظنيت الحكايه قريبه هاك مني الصحيح الما بتدخلو الريبه هادي الحله بي عيني أشوف تخريبهقالت ريا: تف الشينه ليه فاجعني ليه يا طه انت الدغري وانت الكاشفه ياك غطاها كان الدنيا هادي العقبة تتخطاها ما بضلل سماها وما ابتشيلني وطاها وقعدت ريا تبكي: رد عليها طه وقال : ما بفيد البكاء وكلامي احسن تنسي قالت ليه ريا : كيف ما أبكي وكيف أفوت مراتع أنسي افقد كل شي عزي ورجالي وانسي تطلق فوقي نار عقبان تقول لي أنسيكنا في سيرة لقاء طه وريا وهم بيحكوا لي بعض قصة الحلم قال طه :فال الخير أخير ما شفنا شيناً جدت كلا لشفنا أحلام في طريقه إتعدت قبل الليلة إيد لحمان قطْ ما اتمدت ما بنهد شرفنا لو السماء إنهدت قالت ريا : خير إنشاء الله خير والخير مساك وصباحك والفال السمح فالك يضوي مراحك بالضيفان أشوف عامر تملي مراحك شينك ما أشوف وأشوف هناك و أفراحك قال طه : خير الزول يقول مهما الامر يتهول قالوا الناس علي فالو الحلم يتأول غاية الحي فناه إن كان قرب إن طول يترك ذكرو والناس الوري بتتقول قالت ريا : وريني الحلم التورك مذهول قال طه : أصبري لي أروق حبل الفكر مبهول احكيلك شنو الشفتو والله مهول شفت الوحده شفت النار وشفت الهول أحكيلك تمام الشفتو ما بتغابه جايين العصير أنا وإنتي من الغابه سايقه ليك بهم قدامي بي رقابه بينا والفريق إتولعت تقابه قدر ما نشوف قدامنا نلقي حريق وقت النار علت ما شفنا تاني فريق 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*باصرنا المروق ما لقينا لينا طريقتشكي من عطش واخوك يابس ريق فترتي قعدتي , انا محتار جلست وراكى حاقبه الدرقة ختيت سيفي فوق أوراكى وكت بعد البهم لى قسعو قمتى براكى غسعتي وجيتي ومعاك كور صقور تبراكى تبت بي عجل شافنى جفلن و طارن غابن من عيوني وفي اللعوت اتضارن ما غابن كتير جن يقدلن يتبارن قدامن كبيرن عينني وغارن سل السيف ولاقاهن أخوك يالضامره تور عنز أم هشيم الفي المجامع دامره سيل تلوى اندفق فوقو السحائب هامره حجر الصاقعه فرتاك الصفوف العامره بادرني الكبير ديك إستعدن وقفن ما مهلتو طار راسو وجناحي يرفن طارن ديك وقت بي ريشو رقد اتكفن قالت له ريا : عارض ومات خلاص لي الليلة يمكن عفنبعد ان بدأ طه يطمئن ريا اراد ان يقطع الشكوك والمخاوف من تحقق هذا الحلم بالزواج من بنت عمه ريا فقال : نحمد ربنا الليلة مات عارِضنا وان كان عمروا طال يا ريا كان قارضنا يلحقوا بي عجل ديش همنا المارضنا نبدا زواجنا بكرة منو البيجي يعارضنا بطال البعيش في الدنيا اصلوا غناه ان كان مالو راح غير اهله مين يدناه سمح لبفوق اساس ابواتو تمه بناه والزول دون قبيله غناه شن معناه ما بنفرح بي مال ونقول كفانا ورثنا نفخر بالرجال في الحارة يبقوا ترسنا نجمع ناسنا هيلنا من الكبار حارسنا يحضروا اهلنا فرحانين يباركوا عرسنا كل بطحاني يفرح بي عرسنا مناه ساعة جمعتن بيتنا يتم بناه عذاب عيش العزب يا ريا مر ضضقناه سمح الزول صبي يد ويربي جناه طبعاً ريا ما قبلت الكلام ده لانو ابوها عبد الله المعروف بابو كبس ما تمّ سنه من وفاته والناس في حالة حداد فقالت : ده الاعوج تراه والشين نهايه حدو إن شاع ده الخبر يملا الفريق لي حدوا يقولوا ابكبس من دخل ود احدو فرحوا وعرسو لا موجعن لا حدوإن كان في الفريق ماتت مريه ذليله لي الحول يرفعوا العرس الدخلتوا الليله خليه ابكبس راجل الرجال ودليله إن كان بي قبيلة تعدوا تبقي قليلة خليه الكلام وعرسنا في ده الحال من بالك أمرقو محال والف محال علي ميتت ابوي لي الليله حول ما حال نصبح بكره ونسه وبهادل حال رد عليها طه وقال ليها : الموت ما شمت غاية البخود والببروا والموت والحزن ما جابو زول من قبرو الزول في الشدايد أولي يلزم صبروا يترجي الكريم مولاه كسره يجبروا بنخاتر منو الوجعه هيلنا برانا نحن أهل المصاب والناس عزا مجابرانا في آخر المراح دايماً تجي الفترانا هادة الحد ندوس والناس عقب تبرانابعدين ريا شافت تحسم موضوع العرس ده مع طه وانه لازم يتم السنة كالعادة المتعارف عليها في الحدادفقالت : الناس بالمكارم والفعال بتباهو زي الفطرة ينشا الزول حسب مرباهو عاة جدو عادتو ونحل ابوه نباهو يلبس ثوب قبيلته ان داره ولا اباهو من الليلة حول مضيوه تاني اتكلم الدايروا بيتم رب العباد ان سلمرد عليها طه : تاني امضي حول وانا بالحسا اتالم علي حكمك صعب انا قابله ما بظلم نستني السنة قاسية وصعيبه عليناردت عليه ريا : تم الاتفاق من الكلام خلينا زي عادة البلد لا زدنا لا قلينا إن شاء الله السنة بي خيرة عايده علينا يا طه البهم قرب رجوع سراحو بنات واولاد ديك ناس فريقنا الراحو نصيحة سمعتها من الكبار الراحو قالو العربي ما بنعز كان ما مراحو وتقوم ريا فايته علي الفريق وطه يعاين فيها وهي ماشه ويقول : ياليت السعادة ان كان وقت ايديه كنت اعيش غني في الدنيا بالزنديه علي حكموا ناسي الفب اخذوا الديه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*رد عليه طه : دريب جابر مزم والسكه سالكه ورايقه فرقان ما بتلاقيك ما بتعوقك عايقه اخذ خاترنا نحنا قالوا واصله السايقه بتراوح ام شديد باكر زواملك فايقهرد عليه ود دكين : الزول ان وعد شين ميعادو يخلفو في ربط اللسان يسخابو دمو يتلفو سفري الليله فيه زولين ما بختلفو ضروري اصل ام شديده علي وعد بي حلفوما بعرف ازوق من نشيت تبيت فريقكم لي فريق وبيتكم يمين لي بيت اجيك ديناً علي حتي إن بقيت حبيت هاك وعداُ نجيض ارجانا بكره مبيت شوفتي للفريق ايام بكي ابواتك ما غابني حالك سمعت بي نخواتك فريقك بكره ضيفوا وما بفوتوا وحاتك إلا أحققك وبراي اشوف نفحاتك يا ود الهميم النفسوا ما معارضاه كرم الضيف عليك مكانه ابوك فارضاه جاييك في امر ان تابه وان ترضاه غيرك ما بكوس واملي بس تقضاه رد عليه طه : غرضك مقضي كان احتاج لخيل وجمال والضان والابل سارح يمين وشمال رد عليه ود دكين : فوق القولتو انا لي فيك امال 
رد عليه طه: بي دمي الغرض اقضاهو خلي المال المهم طه زي فهم شيخ العرب وده ماشيلوا جاي وطه ماشيلوا علي المال فرد عليه شيخ العرب : دي المأموله فيك وين الدرب خترنا رد عليه طه : دربكم في السلم قالوا شيخ العرب : والله تب ما ودرنا بكره نجيك ان قلينا ولا كترنا وهنا ودعهم شيخ العرب وسار بي جماعته قاصد ام شديد وعلي اساس في اليوم التاني ينزل ضيف علي طه وقبيلة البطاحين وفي اليوم التالي طلع طه مع ريا منتظرين ود دكين حسب موعده معاهم وفي الحديث قال لي ريا : في البال لي ضمير شيخ العرب متعوب قايم نفسه يختف في الكلام مرعوب ما خاتيلوا شئ ما شوفتي كيف مرعوب حمد ود دكين مرتع دياروا وربعوا ده الشئ السمعتوا من الاباه والتبعو الراجل فاعيلوا يبين لك طبعوا انا ود الخلا البعرف اسوده وضبعو ردت عليه ريا : اعوج كان يخلف الليله ميعاد جيتو رجال وحريم كل اهل الفريق في رجيتو قطعوا السارحه كل زول في مراحو سعيتو كبار وصغار و حتي الراعي خله رعيتو قال ليها طه : محال يخلف محال قال جايبو غرضاً عندي ردت عليه ريا : كان غرضاُ صعب ؟؟؟؟؟ رد عليها طه : كان رأس نمر في شندي وعدتوا أقضاه وابذل كل جهدي العندي كان بالمال وكان بالراى وكان بي زندي قالت ريا : هيلك من زمان غنت البجيك تحجالوا لاكين ود دكين عامر قديم برجالو قال ليها طه : يا ريا الكلام ده اخير تقفلي مجالو 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وكت اوعدته بقضالو غرضو الجالو وفي وقفه طه وريا يجوهم ثلاثه من ابناء البطاحين عبدالله وخلف الله وأحمد قال عبد الله :سلام يا طه قال طه : مرحب بي كبار قبيلتي وعزي مرحب بالاسود البفقعوا المستهزي ريا جات قبيلتك فوقه انكعى هزي وإن زحينا يوم الحارة قرنك جزي ردت عليه ريا : اولاد بطحان تعيشوا ويزيد مراحكم ناير وناركم في سرات الوادي تهدي الحاير بتحلو المضيق وتصدوا غارات الغاير ما هيلم تزحوا غن كان يزح الداير قام خلف الله لما سمع الكلام ده خاف وارتجف واصابته خوفه كده فناداه عبدالله قال : خلف الله ولدي اقعد قبال ود عمك كلام ريا هادا بشوفه غير دمك من زمن بعيد أتمني أسمع نمك فرج همنا مولاي يفرج همك دوبينا ......قول ... دوبينا قال خلف الله : الولد البخاف من القبيلة تلومو بخلف ساقوا فوق تيساً رقيق قدومواما يجيب رضوه البهم البينقر فومو وإما تخامشن قدح الرماد حرومو سنابك حضر الطافه و جرايدك نوا كورك سال و مزيقا و رطانه و عوا الخلاني فوق نار أم لهيب أتلوي النوم شفتو يا قرد القلوع شن سوا أكل الشلخه لامن كمل المنسية شمخ الحورى لبعصه عريب بت ريه أكان ما أسكت الباكيات و أخلف الكيه قوله أبو فاطنه يا الصادق خساره عليا خرير دوماتو فوق عاجن رسن متلاقيه يا الغول النقيب سويلو سوق الساقيه بت معز الخلا الفوق الكجر متاقيه عكرناها يا أمروبه النشوف الباقيه وبعدين ظهر ود دكين في جماعته جايين علي الفريق فقال طه : هداك ود دكين بي زمله بان شفناه دار اليوم يروح خلف الوعد خفناه الراجل في الاصول ما خاتي لي معناه يا ريه استعدي الزول جمعنا عناه ولما وصلوهم ود دكين قال : قلنا جاهم شيخ العرب فقال: ولاد بطحان سلام اهل النبا و الشكره سلام عز العرب اهل الفحل والبكره سلام يا طه يا راس الكرم والضكره جيت لي غرضي يا طيب الاصل والذكره رد عليه طه : مرحبتين حباب مرحب خريف الرازه حباب شيخ العرب البيه القبائل عازه حباب سيف العرب البيه هاشه وهازه في يمنك قبيلتاً ما تقبل فازه قام عبد الله قال : هيا جايهو الزمل رد شيخ العرب :خليه يا عبد الله غرضي إن كان ما أنقضى أنا زملي ما بتدله رد عيه طه : الناس في رجاك من الصباح في مله كدي شوف الطعام شيخ العرب بسم الله رد شيخ العرب : ما بأكل طعام كان ما حساب اتضرب وقضيان الغرض فيكم حقيقه مجرب الامر العنيتو كما اتدرب ما بنفعني اكل وما بيرويني مهما اشرب
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كانت العرب لا تمتنع عن تناول طعام قوم الا لوقع امر جلل وامر هام فيحاول اهل الدار واهل القبيله تلبيه ذلك الامر مهما كلف ومهما كان ثمينا فقام عبدالله وقال: ياشيخ العرب امرك خلاص همانا قول غرضك عديل خصصنا او عمانا عسع نقضى ليك في محلنا اللمانا كان بي مالنا كان بي دمانا رد ود دكين " شيخ العرب: " عندكم الغرض لا بدور قلم لا ورقه ماغرضاً تسافرو لو وتقيسوا الفرقه يقضي ان قولتوا خير مابدورلو سيف لا درقه وان قلتوا لا يروح شمار في مرقهما مقبوض وجيتكم لاجي فوقي جنيه بي خيري ومراحي وتاني نفسي غنيه جاييكم نسيب تدوني بطحانيه رد عليه عبدالله : خير سميها رد ود دكين: في بت ابكبس لي نيه قال عبد الله : يفتخروا البطاحين ساحتم راحبالك لكن ريا امرها مقضي من قبالك فات فيها الفوات لي طه هاد قبالك من دون ريا قول الدايروا في بالك ده فريق الصهيباب مافيهو واحده حقيره مال ورجال وعز في الحله مافي فقيره كثير الزي ريا مليان البلد من غيره ان درت الضغار وان كان قصدت صغيرهقام شيخ العرب قال : إن مال الشجر ما بكسرن فراعو وقمحان الطلب لي المابجيبه ضراعو ليه يا أهلنا البيناتنا ما بتراعوا القال راسي موجوعني يربطولوا كراعوقام عبد الله قال : حبل المهله يربط انت ارتاح بيت بكره نمر سوي ونلفي البيوت بيت بيت سمي الدايره ولوم البقولك ابيترد عليه شيخ العرب : يمين بالله غير الغايه مالي مبيت هنا طه حز الكلام في نفسه لانه شيخ العرب بينوا ليه انه ريا مخطوبه وبعد ده هو بصر وبجادل فقام طه وقف وقال : يا شيخ العرب أمرك بشوفو حقاره وما جايباك مره الجابتك بس غارة وقرناك كثير ونفسك ابيت وقاره خبرك هادا ما دايرلو دق نقارهقام واحد من اعوان شيخ العرب اسمه علي ووجه الكلام لي طه وقال : قبلك في اللجج يا طه راحو الهدو تتجاسر علي شيخ العرب بتهدو زولكم ماعقل يا كبار كما تهدو بعنادوا الفريق خايف يسبب هدوهنا جو المجلس توتر وقام طه قال : انا المالح الكارب خريفي وصيفي المثلك تبيع ما بطول فوق قيفي كما الليله في بيتي وبعدك ضيفي في الشي السمعتو برد عليك بي سيفيهذه الابيات تمثل قيم وجدانية راقية جدا الحلم عند الغضب( فليس القوي بالصرعة، وإنما القوي هو الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب، ) علو منزلة الضيف عند العربهنا قال شيخ العرب : كفي يا بطاحين فيكم اتغشينا كرمكم جانا طامح رخصه اتعشينا بعد الشى السمعنا كان ما مشينا خايف في اجتماعنا تقع وقايعاً شينه في وداعة الله عقب بيناتنا ما في علاقه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وات يا طه اتشفيت شبعت شلاقه عمرت الشر سعيت دليته بي معلاقه نحن وانتو بعد الليله يوم نتلاقه قام عبد الله عاوز يرضي شيخ العرب ود دكين فقال : من ولدك زعل كل البلد بتكاورو ارحكم بيتنا بيتو ونحن زولنا نداورو نتدابر نشوف نحزم جمعنا نشاورو رد عليه شيخ العرب : ضيف الغابه حالف ده الفريق ما أجاوروقام عبدالله قال : سمح ارجانا يمكن طه نحنا نجبروا رد عليه شيخ العرب : الزول في الرقاد شقو البريحو بخبرو والزول البليد بي ايدو يحفر قبرو عاد بنسوي عوسنا وطه يلزم صبروا رد طه علي شيخ العرب و قال : سوي الدايره وكتر الكلام خليهو والشر القصدتو معاي ابقي عليهو طير اصل السما حتي القمر دليهو يوم نتلاقه كل واحد بعرف الليهو هنا خرج شيخ العرب ود دكين وعيونه يقدح منها الشرار وكبر الشر في نفوس الفريقين وقام طه جاري في ظهر شيخ العرب ...... قام واحد من البطاحين اسمه احمد مسك طه وقال : أقيف يا طه عندي نصيحه ليك ابداها العقده الصعيبه العاقل بيتعداها الشكريه كثره نحنا مانا لداها انا عندي العرب بريا أخير نفداها رد عليه طه : ده راي السديد يا احمد تراك بي فكرك روح لي ود دكين وريهو يسمع شكرك يديك مال كثير وقبيلتو ترفع ذكرك تصبح عمده فوق روسينا تخلف حكركقام رد علي طه عمه عبد الله فقال : ليه أحمد تهينوا نصيحتوا ما ضاراك ما حق النقص وانت بتعرفوا براك وكت بتسوي عوسك وما بتشوف بي وراك نشاور ريا ممكن ريا ما دايراك رد طه وقال : صدق القالوا خربانا البلد بكباراه ديك ريا أسألوها واعرفوا خباره من غير السفر ما عندي تاني دباره نحنا وانتو بي دي الحاله ما بنتبارهرد أحمد :يا طه المصاعب للقبيله تقودا مسافر وين مخلى النار بوراك موقودا طه:انا السمتان جليس الردفولا عقوده حد السيف بقطع عقدتو المعقوده رد طه : ما ولعت ناراً انتو تقعو فيها شن دايرين براى وانا نارى مدفيها أحلف ليك يمين دى الحله متقفيها باكر من صباحى قبل يحس الفيها رد عبدالله : نحن كبار اخيرلك ترضى بعرفتنا مع الشكريه احسن نشترى الفتنا ندى ود دكين ريه ونكتل الفتنا ما من خوف ملاقات الرجال حرفتنا رد طه : من الفيها ما بزح ان تزحزح مره وان حين نعود ان طال زمنا ومره عيش الدنيا ان كان يحلى وان كان مرة الزين ما بدوم والزول بموت فت مره رد عبدالله : وقت صممت ما ترجع وتسمع قولنا وسفرك دا محال ما بقبلنو عقولنا الموت ما بنخافو الخوف يمبن مُوهلن 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بنعاين بعيد بنخاف بهادل عوناعبد الله يواصل محاججه طه: الشكريه بي سيوفن صغيرنا معتق ما ابناباه الكتال ونقول جرحنا اتفتق مرحبتين حباب الشر محل ما بتق تنقد الرهيفه انشاء الله ما تتلتق رد طه: الشكريه غوش واكتر علينا حساب ضيف ليهم لميم ما بتربطو الانساب انا لي غارتن حسبت الف حساب كان تتعدوا راي يقين عقابكم ساب بجيكم حمد ومعاه الرجال تابعه قولوا ليهو طه طفش وريا معاه كيف نرضي السفيه الادبو ما برعاه يرفض طلبك انته ونحن كيف نسعاه ابقي قاصدو وحدي والقبيله محايده عقبان ان رجع فوقو الخسائر عايده وانا كان درني انا اابترجع جموعو الزايده وان حصلني حت ما اظن يعود بي فايدهرد عبدالله : ما بقيف ود دكين واصلو السرج ملحوق في دربك بسوق يا طه ياك ملحوق وات صنديد تصد الميه ماك ممحوق بنخاف كترتن وايد الرجال بتحوق رد طه: ليه خايفين علي؟؟ الدنيا عيشا مخاطر الواجب نسوي ونرجي ستر الساتر في وداعه الكريم الليله نيتي انا خاتر يا دار ريا ما كان الفراق بالخاتر كفايه مع السلامه انتهينا خلاص غير الشوره دي ما لينا تاني خلاص في يميني ابحريره الدكري القصاص ما بخاف ود دكين ان جاني بي رصاص يخرج طه من المجلس ويحاول احمد ان يوقفه فلا يلتفت اليه احمد: عم عبدالله خبرك هادا شيتن فاجع كيف بنطاوعو من بيناتنا يطفش ناجع عبد الله : سمعتوا كلامو من الفيها ما متراجع في الشئ الشايفه قط بي هينه ما بعود راجع احمد: نركب نلحقه نخليه يمشي براه ؟؟؟ عبد الله: شورتو القاله اخير من نلحقه ونبراه العاقل بحسسب لي التجي متافراه ويفكر علي القدامو والبي وراه احمد: فوقو ابسوقو قط في ظني ما بخلوهو كيف موقفنا ساعه يلحقو يكتلوهو ؟؟ عبد الله : ان وقع القدر ما بتقدروا تصدوهوا ود وكتو الكلام هسع اخير قلوه وينفض المجلس بانتظار ما تاتي به الاقدارالان طه وريا قاصدين شندي عشان يتحامو بالمك نمر وابتدا طه يغازل ريا فقال ليها: درقي يكركب كمه ركبي يشيل دي الهمه اصلي بطرز رمه مني تحود الامه جملي يكسر الهربه سيفي يحل من كربه قلبي سمينا تربه ما ابتقماني الغربه يا ريا الحلم ما شفتي كيف اتهول اتفسر براه وبالشين علينا اتاول داخل راسي فكرا من ما بتحول بكتلو ود دكين ان كان قرب وان طول ريا: اسود ود دكين بي اسمه ما تحجينا هو الفرقنا قمنا من البلد هجينا عقب في دار جعل تاني الخرابه بجينا ما بسوي الرماد المك نمر بحجينا 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طه : ماشيه بي كرعيه تلاته ايام وضحوه وكان معاي سعيه هسع مشينا يومين لا فتقه لا في رعيه كيف يلحقنا دون شندي ومعاه معيه ؟؟ قبيله دار جعل محميه فيها اسوده تقدل بالمكارم ديمه فاجعه حسوده راسا المك نمر كل القبيله يسوده ركازه القبايل في السنين السوده بكره نجيهو ابسيفا يجز بولادو العز والكرم من الكبار تيلادو ما اظن ود وكين بي شينا يوطي بلادو ماخد بت اخوه شمه ام اولادو ان ودعتك المك ما بخاف المتلو اهون من شراب المويه عندي اكتلو ارجع للبطاحين تاني راينا نفتلو الشكريه تغيو وغير حرب ما بتلو يا ريه البطاحين اصبحت محقوره علي الشكريه دايما سارحتن معقوره ما بتلقالا عز وتعيد مكانه وقوره الا تلعب الغاره وتغدي صقوره ريا: في دار الشديد ابقالنا قوم دربنا بي وصفك دحين من شندي نحنا قربنا ما بنفتق عشا بالفتقه دي تسربنا ما بنومو الرجال يمك يمسكو دربنا هنا يسمع طه حركه خيول قادمه فيقول لي ريه: بسمع حركه ريا: شد ديل يبقي رعاويه طه: حركه صهب ده ركب سروج ما حويه قربت مننا وفي ظني ناسه شويه كان ناس فزع ما بجيبو حته ضويه ريا: ياهم ناسنا خمسه عقاب رجالن وينو؟ بتشوف ود دكين برز براهو هوينو طه : الشي البينا نحن سعينا لي تهوينو ضايقنا اب فعج ما ظن يعود لي عوينو الناس المعاه عرب صعيد يا ريا ما اولاد عمو ديل والله ما شكريه معروفين تمام في كل بلد اجريه كان حفرولو بير ولقوهو شجره ضريه الجاينها بحكيها ليك اجمال قايمين من هناك بارنو بي امال عارفين ود دكين ما بهم بي خيل وجمال بكتلني ويسوقك وهم يسوقوا المال وان مات ود دكين ودي الظانها في فكرى بتشوفي الفضائح الما بتجيك من شكري الشكريه فرسان ومستحقين شكري ده الصح قلتو ليك انا لا بخاف لا مكري المهم ريا قالت لي طه : يا طه استعد الناس عنونا عديل طه : وين شفتي القطابي مسوي همو قديل بضاير العوق اخوك الما بهم من ديل براك بتشوفي ياما اشبعن بهديلوهنا يلتق المرجان هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح اجاج طه ووراهو وريا من جهه و ود دكين ( شيخ العرب ) ومعاه اربع انتهازيين مرتزقه يكلو ويشربو في ضلو متشوكرين ساكت علي قول واحد صاحبنا من الجهه التانيه ويبادر شيخ العرب طه قائلا: ود دكين: اتعبت الزمل حفيت وراك متسبقه احسن ليك تفوت ريا وتحل الربقه طه: كان كل القبائل جات علي منطبقه افوت من ريا يا شيخ العرب؟؟ ما بتبقا 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ود دكين: البلقي القبائل ما بسوي سواتك خربت قدلتك يا طه وين دعواتك تاني بعد جريك البشهدن به خواتك فارقك الثبات فارق درب ابواتك طه : يا شيخ العرب جربت لحسه كوعك ؟؟؟؟ كل ما اوقرك في الشين اراك تتقدم اتعكنن خلااااااااااص انا صبري حصنو اتهدم اصلو البينا ما بتنفكا من غير دم الكاينه التكون بي وراها ما بتندم قام واحد من جماعة شيخ العرب وإسمه عمر للنيل من طه فيقول : عمر : اصلو الخمله ما بسمع نصيحه الهادي اول خفنا ليك من البهادل هادي يا طه البهدد ما بضرب الوادي يمشو عليه الرجال يجري ويقبل غادي طه : هسع تشوفو ان كان صح وكان تهديد وصلتو الميس ده حين .. وحديد يلاقي حديد بنبرش الطروره ويثبت الصنديد خليهو المضي لاقي البجيك جديد عمـر : نافذ فيك قدر يا طه انته عميته في الهروب وقعته .. عترته ما سميته منه وجاي قضيت وبقيت خلااااااااص زول ميته في تركتك كفاي انا بركب اب سوميته ( ابو سوميته ده الجمل بتاع طه )طه : الداير الغني يعمل حساب لي فقرو كعب الضله كيف المتلي انته تحقرو ؟؟؟ ابسوميته خلي الليله سيدكم اعقرو وين تاني الملاج وكتين يتلب صقروود دكين : لم باقي الكلام يا طه بهمك سرب جييييييييتك استعد طه : مرحب حبابك اقرب من قومه الجهل انا لي لقاك مدرب يا شيخ العرب الليله نجمك غرب وهنا تقع معركه عظيمه بين الفارسين والباقين وبعد ساعه من القتال يسقط شيخ العرب ود دكين ميتا بين يدي طه :طه : تري شيخ العرب قبض الربح من تجرو اتوسد تقيله انشاء الله ثابت اجرو ( ثم يلتفت الي عمر ) : وانتو الشوره كيف .. عندي الزمل وبحجرو صنقعو .. ده السماء .. بطيرو ولا بتجرو ؟؟؟ عمر لي أحمد وقد طار قلبه : ابرز يا عمر الروح في ايد الخالق بتجابه الضرب في الدرقه ساسك غالق 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*أحمد لي عمر : عان ده الخشيم دايما تنط متشالق ما تنزل عليه ... مالك ات ماك بالغ طه : ضربي صعيب علي وصف البوصف عازر في غارب التلوب انا نايبي دايما غارز اسمعو يا طمش كان ما يجيني مبارز واحد منكم بضرب طرف ما فارز تري ابسوميته اركب يا طفلول سافرته قبيل وقت الكلام زي الاسد طفرته مال دمك بهت متل القول جفرته عمر وقد ارتعدت فرائصه: من القلتو ليك انا عديييييل تبت واستغفرتهطه : انا علي حلف ان كان بقيتو سريه منكم انتهي قبال تجي العصريه جيتكم استعدوا تاني ما فيش ريه هجم عليهم طه لكن الاتنين قامو جارين يتحامو بي ريا وقالوا بي صوت واحد : هاديل السيوف واقعين وراك يا ريا طه :يا خضره المفرهده فوق جروفه نديه علي الواقع وراك انا كيف اشيل ايديه حتي كان كتلني عافي ليه الديه دمي ومالي هيلك واقبليه هديه ريا : رجال التابه ... انتو الستره تب ما فالكم اتامنتوا قوموا وامشوا سوقوا جمالكم حت مال ود دكين سوقوهو يتبع مالكم نمشي في حالنا نحن وانتوا تمشوا في حالكم طه : زايله رقد ود دكين اسد القبيله الراعي كان ما ضايقني هو .. ما كت قطعتو ضراعي ريا : تتاسف ليه ليه كان دار يجز براعي والنعلات حرام ما تضوقه تاني كراعي ده كان القسم الاقسمتو ريا لو ود دكين قتل طه وسباهاطه : موت المتلو نقصان للعرب في الجمله كان راس الجرارق وهو البقود الحمله اطرا فعايلو جفني يجف بعد ما يمله كما شويييه كان داير يعمل العمله وتوجها الي شندي حيث المك نمر .. يصل طه الى شندي و يدخل على المك نمر وحواليه اركان حكمه و وزرائه :طه : التلب اللزوم مدخور يشيل العايلة يقدل بى مهل فوقه الحمولة الهايلة اياك مرق القبايل فيك نسند المايلة فراج كربة الهم اب قبايلا جايلة عامر جمعكم انشاء الله ما ينفض ما جابنى مال ما بدور دهب لا فضة بدور المك نمر سيد النحاس الجض جيتو على حملة غيرو ما بتنجض المك نمر :تقضى كان بقدرها طه : انت اللزوم ماك حاشى الاك زي حزمتى تشيلها تقدل ماشى التقيان تفشو والضعيف بتراشى ما داب قبيلتك انحن بيك نفاشى جيت يا مك واملى فيك تكشف همى فى الاول وداعتك و فى حماك بت عمى وقتين تقبلها تكون شلت تلتين همى و التلت الاخير تحجانى تحقن دمى بت عمى اب كبس ما كان ابوها فقير ابوي قبالو مات وربانى كنت صغير وكت لحق عش وراهو مانى حقير اصد الغار على جاري و لى عروضى اغير 
*

----------


## مرهف

*ياولي مسكت زمني كلو مع طه وريا
شوف الزم ده ساي 
الجماعه ديل اكن قاعدين لي هسة
اكن يكونوا يكاتلو في المريخ بسيوفهم 
بس الجنا المو بالغ داك 
اكيد كن بيكون 
جلفووووووووووووط
....
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*لسع ما انتهت يا مرهف 
هاك البقية
طه:
انت اللزوم ماك حاشى 
الف ذى حزمتى تشيلها تقدل ماشى 
التقيان تغشه والضيف بتراشى 
ما داب قبيلتك النحن بيك نفاشى 
جيتك واملى فيك يا مك تكشف همى 
فى الأول وداعتك وفى حماك بت عمى 
وقتين تقبله ات شلت تلتين همى 
والتلت الأخير تحجانى تحقن دمى 
بت عمى اب كبس ما كان ابوها فقير 
ابوى قبال مات وربانى كنت صغير 
وقت لحقو عيش وراه مانى حقير 
اصد الغارة على جارى ولعروضى اغير 
المك:
مالك اسح شن جاك 
طه:
جاتنى جنيه حربة ربى ما بخاطرى ما بنيه 
المك:
قتلت منو وجريت 

( التفت على بت عمو قال ليها)
طه:
ها ما بتسمعى يا بنيه 
هدى المابيها لكن خفت ورانيه

(ويسكت شويه ويلتفت للمك)
طه :
الموت ما بخاف الخوف مو هولى 
الشىء البخافو بخاف بهادل عولى 
الناس الوراى كان براى يسعولى 
فى راس الكتلتو اقيف يمين للحُولى 
كان هم برضو بتارت ياخدو الهيلتى 
ما كنت التجيت ضاقت علىّ مهيلتى 
يا مك ناسى قله بخاف يخربو قبيلتى 
بجعل احتميت فوقك سندت تقيلتى 
الشكريه تقيو وللجوار ما براعو 
حمد وودكين فى راسى خت كراعو 
سمع بسفرى قاصد شندى قام فى سراع 
وقاطع دربى يخرط ريه قال بضراعو 
جيتك من اهلى قاصدك ما بقبل تار 
انكشف الامر براك دحين اختار 
آما تبقى بينى والبخافا ستار 
ام تكتلنى ات نسيبو تاخد التار 
اياك عز القبائل والكرم فيك طبع 
وجارك ما بهم ان يسوى السبع 
ان كان اجلى تمّ اخد قصاصو السبع 
واللياكلو الاسد اخيرلو من الضبع

(آآآ..المك نمر هنا التفت على الجعلين القاعدين جمبو قاليهم)

المك: 
مطارق جعل اتو الكلام سامعنو 
قولو دحين رايكم وفكركم الشارعنو

(واحد جعلى تلب وقف على حيلو قال ليه)

جعلى :
كان ضيفنا ما نحجه وندافع عنو 
نرمى سيوفن ليه تانى الحصان ساعينو 
قديم يا مك ديارنا مرتع الامال 
وشعبه الكون ، ركازة الزمان ان مال 
سعين من جارى العوق يمين وشمال 
بدمان التنزيل نحجاه قبل المال 
اديه الامان يقدل ويلقى مناه 
البقى فى آمان المك منو البدناه 
كل اسم جعل من اعله لادناه 
محال يقرب والمك نمر ادناه 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المك:
انت كبارنا شورتكم ما معنى بتعمرو 
مارستو الدهر ضايقين حناضلو وتمرو 
قايت الحى فناه الموت نهايه امرو 
لكن بوراه ذكرو يصبح عمرو 
اياه الضامره وعليها كنت مصمم 
ما اتعداه رايكم جاى ليها متمم 
صار فى امانى طه الزمام متزمزم 
ادوه هدومى وبعمامتى اليكون متعمم 
ارتع فى امانى انا البغش البطقو 
الزمنى غرورو وللرقاق ما اعتق 
بالمال الشرت عازم اباصر رتقو 
وان قال لا عقبن نوسع فتقو 
تقول بالأمان فوق النحاس بشربو 
لامن يسمعو الناس البعاد والقربو 
عقب البدنو طه يمبن عقاب نخربو 
انا المك نمر كبريت يحرق الجربو
(طه طبعاً اتكيف من كلام المك نمر خلاص قال)
طه:
نمراً يركب الكيك البطل اتحرن 
نمراً يقلب العوقه اب صفوفن جرن 
خلوات صدرة فى علوم الحروب كم قرن 
سيفو بنسف الدرع الحديد مقرن 
مو متل الشجر حاضن فروعو مقيل 
دا النمر البضاير الصف محل ما يميل 
كل ما اقول شكر القاه فيه قليل 
كفو بيخجل العين اب سحابه ميل 
غابة المك قبيلة ما تخطى اصولا 
العشمان يعيش فوق ضلها ومحصولا 
بالشين البدوره بعيد عليه وصولا 
فروعه سيوفه ومطارق جعل فى اصولا 
يلتفت الدهر وكتين تدقو نحاسا
والكون يطرب والدنيا تزأر حاسا
والافلاك تقيف بى صعدها ونحاسا
ترجا اشارتهم كان تليه ولا نحاسا
عرمان جدكم النسبه عباسيه 
وايان فضلكم لليله ما منسيه 
هاهى الدنيا حيه بفخركم مكسيه 
نزيلكم ما بهم ان سوى الف سيئه 
من سابقه العرب فى اصلها وفخوده 
مثبوت الرجاله وعندكم ماخوزه 
صغيركم يدخل الحارة ميوس يخوده 
مجرب من قديم سيفكم بوابر الخوده 

(واحد حاجب كان قاعد جم نمر قال) 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الحاجب:
نبه بالامان فرسان فازن وهزت 
دقين النحاس فوق الرجال اتعزت 
عروس الكُجرة فرحانه وطرب اهتزت 
عرمان عزُّ لله قبيلتو بيك اعتزت

المك:
وصلو طه للبيت المخصص ليهو 
واحفظ كل موجودو وجميع ماليهو 
خدمتك ياحسن تقعد معا تسليهو 
فى كل يوم تعين ناس يغفرو عليهو 

طه: عاشمكم مأكده ما بيرجع خايب
صغيركم رايو عند الغير يوازن الشايب
وشايبكم مدرب رايو دايماً صايب
فارسكم جسوراً ما بدقدق هايب
تانى ايام قهر عينيا جافى منامى
ساكن قلبى ديش الهم محاصرو وكامن
دخل عريان وخايف
مرقت لابس وآمن
ما تنوم عين عدوك الليله نام مطامن

المك:
مالك يا النصيح متل اتقول فى محنه
قول انعشنا بالصوت الجهور افرحنا
ابدى بنصايحك وبيها أخير انصحنا 
واختم بالحماس بالفينا قول لىّ نحن 

النصيح:
خلى عجب النفس الدنيا قيد قصير 
وبشرك اطرحو لا تكون دوام متغير 
لا يغيرك هوى ضُل الضُحى المتدير 
كم سبق الاجل خلا الامل متحير
الروح ياتا على اى حال نصيبه
والصايداها من حال البريه تصيبه
ارضى فيما بيدك قدرها وتنصيبه
إن لم ترضى قد زدت المصيبه مصيبه
الليك ان قاطعك ان كنت فاضى واصلو
واعف ان اساء واجعلو بِرك واصل
كلما ازداد سفه ازداد فى حلمك واصل
بذلك تكفى شرو بغير درق ونوافل
ما بتعاند القدر وانت ليه متألم
صدرك بيتو فاضى ولله امرك سلم
إن عاقق معيق او اصحبك متكلم
ارجى جزاك يوم ينصر المتظلم

المك :
قول نحن من بيت مُلك وديانا
تواريخ السلف قاديانا
نحن نفوسنا ما معاديانا
ترفع ديمه فى وديانا

النصيح :
نحن الما إنجمع بى فارغه كور لمتنا
تعلو المقاليد السما قمتنا
نحن الفى العرب ما بتنخفر زمتنا
تيجان الملوك تعمل حساب عمتنا
نحن الدنيا هيلنا زملنا ديمه الشيحه
الغفر المخاوف لينا بطنو مسيحه
للعشمان تجد دارتنا ديمه فسيحه
ترمى الفى زحل وتخت بدالو كسيحه
تراها الدنيا حيه ادونا عنا امانا
من عهد الصغر لى عند وكت هرمانا
بى مر الدهور ثم العصور وازمانا
لو كان بالوهم فت يوم سهاما رمانا
*

----------


## قائد الأسطول

*تشكر ياوليد ياذوق ياراقي ، بس المقطع الثالث بدايتو تكون من مقابلة شيخ العرب لريا في الأول الحته  دي (ممنتجه) عندك .. ياريت تكمل لينا القصيده  دي  حتي الأخر  وكمان تجيب الحته الناقصة  دي لأني بفتش في النص الكامل لحدي هسية مالاقيهو .. مشكور كتير أخي وليد وإنشاء الله نتواصل ....
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا سلام والله كلام
الله يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------

